# Ummm What happened to MIUI ICS?



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok, so I have been busy with school (all high schoolers excuse lol) and I came home today, got some dinner and come to see this:

"this thread and all accusations will be under serious inspection until action is taken." (Thread Closed)

What happened? I'm just wondering because it sounds weird, like something bad happened. 
Thanks all who can provide info!


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

PANCAKER said:


> Ok, so I have been busy with school (all high schoolers excuse lol) and I came home today, got some dinner and come to see this:
> 
> "this thread and all accusations will be under serious inspection until action is taken." (Thread Closed)
> 
> ...


I think Brentblend should be the one who answers this, it's his call, therefore his domain


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> I think Brentblend should be the one who answers this, it's his call, therefore his domain


True, and I wish he would, because I know they were talking about DXC's twitter post that said someone stole his code, I hope they are not blaming ACE for that








It worried me is all, don't want to see anything bad happen to MIUI ya know?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

That is infact what I am being accused of. I am removing his tiny bit of code (that really he kanged but whatever). I will likely be moving my work to a new home and will update you if I do.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

OK a shout out to jayf. Thanks man like I said been busy. I know now it because Ace and DXC are, well, going at it i suppose. Darnnit





















Hope this is resolved soon, but until than I;ll be off Rootzwiki that's for sure


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> That is infact what I am being accused of. I am removing his tiny bit of code (that really he kanged but whatever). I will likely be moving my work to a new home and will update you if I do.


Ok man if you say so but to be honest I dont care who kanged what I just wish ya'll could get along and we could have a nice, peaceful MIUI.
But thanks and yes I would love an update sir







thanks for being such a good dev man. Hope this all blows over soon.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

was there even any bonus found usuing miui ics over the regular gb one?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Much more speed and it was really stable. Though my stable build will be more so


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Much more speed and it was really stable. Though my stable build will be more so


To be accurate, 10.21 was more stable. ICS was faster


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Never said it was more stable. It was really stable bit not quite as much as 10.21


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to droid x general.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> moved to droid x general.


I onlt found Defy X there. But ok I guess.

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> That is infact what I am being accused of. I am removing his tiny bit of code (that really he kanged but whatever). I will likely be moving my work to a new home and will update you if I do.


 tiny bit of code? It seems like he did a lot more than add a tiny bit. He's come up with multiple fixes and brought us to the gingerbread kernel which I think he said took him like 43 SBFs. He's done a lot so don't act like he hasn't. And if you would've given him credit in the first place I'm sure he wouldn't have accused you of anything.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> tiny bit of code? It seems like he did a lot more than add a tiny bit. He's come up with multiple fixes and brought us to the gingerbread kernel which I think he said took him like 43 SBFs. He's done a lot so don't act like he hasn't. And if you would've given him credit in the first place I'm sure he wouldn't have accused you of anything.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


Ok the ONLY REASON I made this thread was to find were ICS MIUI went. That's it. If somone could close this that would be good.

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> tiny bit of code? It seems like he did a lot more than add a tiny bit. He's come up with multiple fixes and brought us to the gingerbread kernel which I think he said took him like 43 SBFs. He's done a lot so don't act like he hasn't. And if you would've given him credit in the first place I'm sure he wouldn't have accused you of anything.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


I did give him credit, look at the bottom of the post. Also he has been credited MULTIPLE times by me. Also I haven't used any of his fixes anymore. If you want my running SBF count it's at least 100 between my CM7 and MIUI work. Oh and I've been fixing other more serious bugs such as GSM on the D2G and 2nd init barely working on the X2. The tiny bit of his code that was left in were those things.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

PANCAKER said:


> Ok the ONLY REASON I made this thread was to find were ICS MIUI went. That's it. If somone could close this that would be good.
> 
> Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


ok. done.


----------

